# Bird not eating



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have had this King pigeon for 7 weeks now. Here is the thread about him
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24204

Well, he is still not eating. I am hand feeding him twice a day and he gained about 80gr, he is where he should be 628gr. But he won't touch food. 
Today I let him go the whole day without food, nope, he didn't eat or drink. I did eventually give him dinner.
He is standing a bit, he can, but doesn't want to, he is not moving around much, he can fly, but won't.
What is wrong with him?
How can I make him eat?

Reti


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I have a pigeon that I am hand feeding for months too. 
Would like to know haw to make him eat by himself, I don't know what else to do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2008)

is there anyway you can put this bird with another so he can compete for food an get the pecking idea into his head by learning from the other ? you might wanna just give it a try an see what happens but its just a thought ? good luck and hope he/she catches on soon


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LokotaLoft said:


> is there anyway you can put this bird with another so he can compete for food an get the pecking idea into his head by learning from the other ? you might wanna just give it a try an see what happens but its just a thought ? good luck and hope he/she catches on soon


I did on several occasions. No luck.

Reti


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Try giving it a variety of food.maybe it does not like wht it is getting


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Reti,

This is the first time I have experienced this problem with a pigeon for any length of time. Our Anastasia hasn't eaten since on her own since she was found on Christmas day...then she would pick up food but behave as if she didn't know what to do with it. Her primary problem is PMV.

I remember there was a post here about a duck that wouldn't eat until it was offered white bread. That was the only thing it recognised as food. So I have put a slice of bread in Anastasia's cage, just in case that tempts her.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> I have had this King pigeon for 7 weeks now. Here is the thread about him
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24204
> 
> Well, he is still not eating. I am hand feeding him twice a day and he gained about 80gr, he is where he should be 628gr. But he won't touch food.
> ...


Could he have a sore throat from tubing?
Have you tried playing with the seeds to spark an interest and then putting some in his mouth?
Smaller seeds?


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Maybe lite coating the seeds with a tasty oil (safflower, wheat germ).

Would hemp seed give them the muchies and they would want to eat?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I feed him seeds when I am home, pout them down his throat and the bigger ones I feed one by one.
I tried all kind of seeds and peas and corn. Nothing
I have tried, safflower seeds alone and when I don't have much time to make a mess I give him pellets. Only when I have to go to work (three time a week) does he get formula. So might not be a sore throat.
In the beginning he used to grab the pellets out of my hand and eat them now he doesn't do even that much. He never ate even one on his won though, I mean pick it up and swallow.
Let me know how it goes with the bread Cynthia.

Thanks all for your suggestions.

Reti


----------



## chriss80 (May 6, 2007)

I put on a small plate for my Piggy a little bit of whatever I happened to eat daily. Maybe you should try it too. While we eat we put him in his cage and he also start pecking at seeds and at the food I put for him but he still won’t actually eat anything. You should see him playing with long noodles. If I don’t put him in the cage while we eat he will start flapping his wing around, I think he feels the smell of the food and wants too. He defiantly becomes very interested in the kitchen area when I am cooking. I just don’t know what is stopping him to actually swallow the food. He just picks it up with his beak and drops it back down again over and over again.

I was also just thinking that maybe is something wrong with these pigeon’s taste buds.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Reti said:


> I have had this King pigeon for 7 weeks now. Here is the thread about him
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=24204
> 
> Well, he is still not eating. I am hand feeding him twice a day and he gained about 80gr, he is where he should be 628gr. But he won't touch food.
> ...



Hi Reti,



I have had them not eating sometimes...ones who were very sick when I got them, and, long tedious recoverys of daily tube feeds sometimes for many weeks.


I do not know...sometimes they have something wrong with them, where their appetite is not there...and that is just how it is till they get well.


What meds has he had?


Phil
l v


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi Guys and Gals,

I don't know if this will help at all but, once I found an adult, banded racing pigeon near my office in Korea. It refused to fly but looked healthy in every other way. I tried feeding it everything I could think of from popcorn to bread, to beans. It refused to eat anything. One day, while in the convience store I saw a can of Del Montes Whole Kernal Corn. I said, what the heck, and bought one. I drained the juice form the can of corn and when I offered him the large soft corn, he ate like there was no tomorrow. For two weeks, he ate nothing but that soft corn, even thought I kept offering the other, more usual pigeon fare. Well, after two weeks, he left me to return home. He left happy, healthy, and plum full of Del Montes Whole Kernal Corn. Go figure.


Take care, All,,,Mike


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Let us not forget Princess Ally (owned by Ray and Judy) .. you can find these threads in the archives .. it took a year or more for Ally to start self feeding.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for your input all. 
I will try some soft corn. 
I hope eventually he will eat on his own some day (and it won't take a year).

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Phil, he was on Pegosan, Baytril, Nystatin. 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

I'm sorry to hear King is not eating on his own yet, I'm sure it gets quite frustrating with your busy schedule. Hopefully in time he will get his appetite back, it just may take longer.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear King is not eating on his own yet, I'm sure it gets quite frustrating with your busy schedule. Hopefully in time he will get his appetite back, it just may take longer.



Thanks Treesa, I feel bad for him, I just hope some day he will be a normal pij.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Reti said:


> Phil, he was on Pegosan, Baytril, Nystatin.
> 
> Reti




Hi Reti, 


Pegosan I do not know...


But, how long since these meds?


And, how long since he was interested in eating?


Any chance you could get him to 'nuzzle' with warm, moist, gently Beak 'root' massages? ( I have had adults who would! Especially following trauma or illness...)



Edit - Oh okay, did a search on 'Pegosan', now I know ( http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-coccidiosis.html ) 



Phil
l v


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

So sorry, Reti, to hear about your pidgey. 

I'll be praying that s/he gets better quickly...I know how hard it is with a busy schedule to take care of our healthy guys, nevermind ones that are ill.

Has s/he been to the avian vet? Did they check for egg binding?
I read somewhere a awhile back about hens that stop eating may be caused by egg binding. Not sure where I read that, I know it wasn't here, it was when I was searching and searching on how to care for pidgies.
Just wanted to share with you just in case. I don't know much about these types of problems....I guess I should be thankful, but sad for you to go through. 
Best wishes and hope to hear better news soon!

Thanks, Goulian, for the tip about the soft corn kernels....I've not been able to find small enough whole corn for the pidgies/doves.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> I've not been able to find small enough whole corn for the pidgies/doves.


Plain pop corn will do just fine, and it's plenty small enough for doves. Obviously not the microwave stuff, but just a plain old bag of popcorn.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It's been five weeks since the meds. I've had him for more than seven weeks now. I ran a fecal on him and nothing was found.
He has no reaction whatsoever when I play with his beak. This bird is like a statue. He can sit on my lap forever without moving. I put him on the chair and he will just sit there. I put him on the floor and he sits. No movement, no reaction. Even when I put him on the scale he is fine with that. He did fly a couple of times when he had his time out of the cage but that was only because my dove wouldn't give him any peace.
It's been several weeks now since he stopped showing any interest in food too.

Christin, I don't think he is egg bound, I am pretty sure he is a male, but even if I am wrong and it is a she, she couldn't possibly be egg-bound for seven weeks without worsening.

A rehabber suggested he might have some myopathy and recommended Bo-Se (vit.E and selenium) and vitamin B injections, which I give him once a week. No improvement after three injections either.

It doesn't bother me that much to have to feed him, I am just wondering about his quality of life. 

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti, 



Reminds me of 'Big Girl' when I first got her.


She was literally like a 'Statue of a Pigeon.

You could pick her up and she stayed rigid, turn her, no reflexes or reactions, I mean turning her sideways and so on while holding her, she would not move a muscle, everything rigid, like a Pigeon statue.


Set her down, an hour later, she would still be standing in the same spot.


She could eat however, and in fact that was the only thing she'd do...eat, and eat, and eat, and eat, and make giant poops.


Lol...


Well, in spite of my candor, she was and remains a tremebdously sweet and dignified Bird...

But, she was a 'statue' for a long time.


She did show the 'Star Gazing' and tremors we associate with the PPMV, and, after three years nor, or maybe it is four, she has just about Zero trace of any tremors, if still some Star Gaing moments at times of excitement or in eating larger Seeds, and, I would say, all the while, she has enjoyed her Life very much, even if she felt vexed during her time of being sick.


She was a feral Pigeon...and anyway, once out of a protracted Quarenteen, and set into the front room here for free rove, originally she would come over to spend most of her time by me. She did not want to be touched, just wanted to be six inches from my feet all the time. If I went into the front room to watch a movie on the tee-vee, she would trundle after me once she decided I was going to be in there a while, and, similarly, just stand close to my feet. Being Winter, I finally just had a smal folded towell, which I would set where she would be, and she would lay on that instead of standing on the cold floor.


Anyway, we got to be friends finally, but it took a while.


Yours might have had some Virus which has gone through some phases, or has entered into an encephelitic phase...and this could make them very 'Statue' like I would guess AND it could also remove their appetite.


Time will tell, as for what lay on the other side.


Definitely, it is SO much easier on us, when they are willing and able eaters, even if they wangle a lot in doing it, at least when they can do it, can self feed, it is a mercy for us, especially when we maybe have quite a few others who need things all day long.


Direct Sunshine seemed to help 'Big Girl', as did lots of Natursl sources of B-Vitamines and other Vitamines, Purple Dulce and 'Super Greens' powder on her Olive Oil Glistened Seeds...Garlic...


Yours not eating...may be as simple as his appetite being messed up, which we all can relate to from times of having a 'flu or something...

Or, might be Neurological in a way seperate fro nausia or feeling poorly, from a Virus affecting his Brain or Thumus, or whatever it is which governs the 'feedback' of Appetite urges or sensations.


So I'd say, if you can stand it, just be patient, and figure it might be some weeks even, or more, might be months, before he gets over this hump.


Those are my thoughts.


'Big Girl' of course came out finally from that long 'tunnel', and is every inch the picture of a mature, gentle, bright and happy Eyed, and very dignified Hen, who is pleased to be a Cuddle Bug whenever scooped up for it, fights well if anyone is tresspassing on her Seeds or other propriety, or, is overal content just to be left alone, but, if I walk by and we have not done any 'Cuddle Bug' in a few days, there is a look as if to say "Uhhhhh...isn't there some Cuddle Bug time due sometime soon?" And seeing this, of course I make sure there is.


I do not know about her experience during that long time of being sick as far as how she felt about things. I'd say she seemed terrified mostly...and vexed, at least in the beginning. 

Others too here, who held on and made it through the PPMV...definitely were miserable in one way or another, but soon, or after some time, you'd see a softeness and sweetness in their eyes, and even when still having symptoms, you could tell they felt a lot better and were alert and tracking with things and interested.


And their eyes seem to say, they are glad they made it...


I know this can not always be the case...but...we never know till later, if it is or not.



Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful story, Phil.
Brian doesn't seem to be suffering, so, sure I can be patient and will feed him for as long as necessary.

BTW, he has no symptoms like tremors or star-gazing, only in the beginning he once flew backwards and I thought he might have PMV, but he never did it since, so I am not sure.

Thanks for your input

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I was just responding when the power went out.....geez here I go again

Reti,

It sounds like he is in a state similar to the stateof shock, and may take time to get him out of it. 

I would try the sunshine and fresh air too. First of all it is good for him and may awaken his senses to life around him.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry for jumping on the bandwagon here, but it would be silly to start a new thread on this subject when there is already an active thread with lots of interesting information.  



> This bird is like a statue. He can sit on my lap forever without moving. I put him on the chair and he will just sit there


Anastasia did the statue bit when she arrived. 



> I read somewhere a awhile back about hens that stop eating may be caused by egg binding.


Anastasia passed a bit of blood on two consecutive days after her arrival. I gave her a wormer and Baytril, that stopped it, but now I wonder whether there could be a persistent oviduct problem there.



> One day, while in the convience store I saw a can of Del Montes Whole Kernal Corn. I said, what the heck, and bought one. I drained the juice form the can of corn and when I offered him the large soft corn, he ate like there was no tomorrow. For two weeks, he ate nothing but that soft corn,


I would usually argue against feeding pigeons tinned corn, because of the additives, but I will try it on Anastasia. I prefer the crisp tinned sweet corn to the frozen stuff, I am always snacking on it.

Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks Treesa, he is at the window so he can watch out, doesn't care too much though, prefers the TV.
He had the full spectrum reptile lamp on for weeks continues except for nights, but now he gets it intermittently as he doesn't like to sit under the lamp anymore unless it is cold.
He grunts a lot, just sits there and grunts away. I wonder if pigeons get depressed.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti said:


> Thanks Treesa, he is at the window so he can watch out, doesn't care too much though, prefers the TV.
> He had the full spectrum reptile lamp on for weeks continues except for nights, but now he gets it intermittently as he doesn't like to sit under the lamp anymore unless it is cold.
> He grunts a lot, just sits there and grunts away. I wonder if pigeons get depressed.
> 
> Reti


Reti I was wondering myself if he is depressed. Can he come out of the cage to walk around?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He has two hours a day time out, but doesn't walk, wherever I put him, usually on the couch or chair, he stays put. 

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

*



I also found a hole in the back of his neck

Click to expand...

*Could that have caused whatever is going on? Head trauma or nerve damage to the brain?

Do you think he may feel pain when he has to peck down to get food? Maybe try putting seed that is more level to his beak and see what happens.

I have a pij Malichi that showed up last year with canker. When I put him in a bigger cage he would just stand there. I would check on him and he was in the same spot. It was strange to the point I would go in and move him over a little just to get him to move. Something is not right with him but he is doing well and more active.

I hope your pij comes around, I think he will.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Bird Pain Info...*

Greetings, Reti!

I was thinking about you and poor little King today and looked up some info. in my Pain Management in Animals book and thought I would share some of it with you and the rest of our Birdie Family...

Acute pain in birds
Mild pain may elicit vocalisation in some species of birds and wing flapping which can progress to droop. Birds will also tend to show increased respiratory rate and will often 'mouth breathe' when distressed, and their feathers become ruffled. The ruffled appearance may be exacerbated by lack of preening, although a localised painful area may be preened excessively, resulting in localised feather loss. If the source of pain is localised, birds may show guarding behaviour and may not use the affected body part. Severe distress triggers a catatonic reatction in birds, presumably a survival mechanism, when they become immobile and totally unresponsive. More prolonged or less severe pain can produce behavioural changes such as decreased activity, lack of social interactions with other birds or the owner, and decreased appetite and consequent weight loss.

Recent studies using analgesics as an experimental tool have confirmed that lame birds are in pain, since analgesics significantly improve their walking ability in an obstacle test and lame birds will choose to eat food containing analgesics, while sound birds do not, suggesting that the drugs alleviate an unpleasant sensation. 

Authors: Paul Flecknell/Avril Waterman-Pearson


Maybe you can try to give some pain meds, then if it works, you can then investigate/eliminate the cause with God's help.
I'll keep praying and checking back for better news!

Thanks, Terry, for the idea about the popped corn. I remember when Hoppy came, his rescuer gave me a few microwavable bags...but I ate them! LOL I'll get the bags that are already popped and let you know how it goes!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Reti said:


> Christin, I don't think he is egg bound, I am pretty sure he is a male, but even if I am wrong and it is a she, she couldn't possibly be egg-bound for seven weeks without worsening.AReti


Glad to hear that the egg binding problem is eliminated!
Thanks for sharing!
Hope we all can find the solution quickly!!!
I really feel sorry for King and you to go through this.
It still upsets me that I was unable to get Bloomer better.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Thanks, Terry, for the idea about the popped corn. I remember when Hoppy came, his rescuer gave me a few microwavable bags...but I ate them! LOL I'll get the bags that are already popped and let you know how it goes!


No, Christin .. it needs to be plain old unpopped popcorn! They need the unpopped kernels in order for the birds to eat them and get nutrition from them. Sorry for any confusion!  

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Lol Lol Lol!
Thanks Again, Terry!
I'm The One Whose Confused After Being Up Since 6am Yesterday!
Sorry To Alarm You, But So Appreciative For Your Clarification!

Have Blessed Sweet Dreams And Great Rest!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Kippy, Lee thinks he was shot in the head as the hole in the head did look like that, but from the location, I would think he wouldn't be alive if that was the case. I don't exclude it though. Wish I could take an xray somewhere, but my vet is gone so I don't have that possibility anymore. I have an option to take him to the rehabber in Palm Beach, but she is so far from me. Eventually I might make the trip, will see when.

Christin, that is great info on pain management in animals.
And I remembered I did not get any pain medicine or antiinflammatories from my vet before he left. Gee, how could I forget that.
Guess I will try some baby Motrin see if that works.

Cynthia, the blood could be from worm infestation, have you dewormed her? 

Reti

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Thanks Treesa, he is at the window so he can watch out, doesn't care too much though, prefers the TV.
> He had the full spectrum reptile lamp on for weeks continues except for nights, but now he gets it intermittently as he doesn't like to sit under the lamp anymore unless it is cold.
> He grunts a lot, just sits there and grunts away. I wonder if pigeons get depressed.
> 
> Reti


Reti,

I was thinking of some good old fashioned time outside, in the aviary, where he can see the sun, other birds, hear chirping and feel the wind on him. B Complex will help with depression, but outside on a sunny day is one of the best remedies for depression. You think he can handle a trip to visit our aviary?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That sounds great. I would love it, don't know about him.
I took him into the room today, was a total failure. He was terrified and most of my males jumped on him to attack, he started shaking and grunting I thought he was having a heart attack. I took him out as fast as I could and he was grunting still 15 minutes later.
And next to my big, fat, healthy birds he looked so sick and pathetic.
I'll give him some more time and maybe in the meantime I can take him up to the rehabber to run some tests. The thing is I will have to leave him there for a night or two till the vet comes and till he gets his turn to be seen, that means two long trips for me.
It's awful not to have a vet nearby.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti,
Would your vet send you some pain meds?I keep thinking about this poor bird...him and Maggie's great nephew.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is not working anymore (went on vacation for a year) so, has no office or supplies.

Reti


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Cynthia, the blood could be from worm infestation, have you dewormed her?


Yes, I did, The blood was weird though, one day there was a single large glob of coagulating blood on the floor of her cage. The next day there were three large splashes of pink liquid. I examined her vent area and the vent was clean but there was another glob of coagulating blood just under it, as if her cloaca had been irrigated...nothing since, but about three weeks into her isolation she started open mouthed fast and noisy breathing. That stopped just as I was writing to Jayne (who found her) that I didn't expect her to last the night. The next night, her fast, loud, noisy breathing was back and stopped just as suddenly...and a few days later it happened again. I have her on Baytril, but her breathing calms down as soon as I give her a single homeopathic pilule of aconite.

Cynthia


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> Yes, I did, The blood was weird though, one day there was a single large glob of coagulating blood on the floor of her cage. The next day there were three large splashes of pink liquid. I examined her vent area and the vent was clean but there was another glob of coagulating blood just under it, as if her cloaca had been irrigated...nothing since, but about three weeks into her isolation she started open mouthed fast and noisy breathing. That stopped just as I was writing to Jayne (who found her) that I didn't expect her to last the night. The next night, her fast, loud, noisy breathing was back and stopped just as suddenly...and a few days later it happened again. I have her on Baytril, but her breathing calms down as soon as I give her a single homeopathic pilule of aconite.
> 
> Cynthia


I'm wondering if she has an enlarged heart.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I will ask the vet about that but I can't to take her to him while she is infectious.

Cynthia


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> homeopathic pilule of aconite.


Homeopathic What Other Kinds Can You use on Pigeon I have a whole Box of the Homeopatic Stuff from when we had the organic cows. And found with useing homeopatic Things They Got better faster without the side affects of the drugs.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> I will ask the vet about that but I can't to take her to him while she is infectious.
> 
> Cynthia


The reason I asked is because it sounds much like a beautiful hen I had some years back named Sylvia. She came to me as an older hen that was going to be culled. She had periodic breathing issues and would stop eating. An x-ray revealed led an enlarged heart. 
She lived an additional 3 years and survived all the other old hens that she had become such great friends with. Finally she was the only one remaining and she became very depressed. I kept her with me all the time even letting her sleep on the end of my bed at night. I loved that last month we had together. One morning at about 5, she started coughing and I knew the end was coming. I woke my son up and we held her and talked to her while she passed over. 
Sorry, Reti. I didn't intend to hijack your thread.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Charis, that is very helpful...I hadn't heard of those symptoms before.

Horsesgot6, there is a booklet called Homeopathic Treatment for Birds by Beryl M Chapman that is very useful.

Charis, I am the one that did the hyjacking but I know that Reti understands! And so often new helpfui information surfaces when a thread appears to change direction. like your input on the enlarged heart.

Cynthia


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Thanks I'll Go See If I Can Find It.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I would think birds can get heart disease like any person or animal. That wouldn't explain her bleeding though. Of course both syptoms can be unrelated to each other but if the sob (shortness of breath) is related to the bleeding it could be a tumor of the oviduct that is large enough to compress the air sacs.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

horsesgot6 said:


> Homeopathic What Other Kinds Can You use on Pigeon I have a whole Box of the Homeopatic Stuff from when we had the organic cows.


Check this link out Jennifer, if you haven't seen it, it's got some homeopathic remedies and uses.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10568


Sorry to hijack your thread, Reti.

I hope you can bring him over for some sunlight and socializing (if he wants to).


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I might not ask him, Treesa. 
But first I want to make sure he has nothing contagious. I don't really think so, but something is wrong with him.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He is still the same, but one new thing I noticed tonight. 
I was giving him his B complex and Bo-Se injections and noticed he has some lumps on his tummy. They look like fatty tumors about 2mm in diameter a couple are 3mm and they are solid and yellow. I can't tell if he has any anywhere else on his body cause of the feathers. So far I discovered five and I know they weren't there.
I tried to take pics but they didn't come out, will try again tomorrow.
Has anybody seen this before? 

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Where on his tummy? I've seen yellow nodules around infection from wounds. They're always inflammatory debris. You might want to take a biopsy and look at it under a microscope.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are on the tummy spread along the keel bone. He might have others on his body too but can't tell because of the feathers.
I have no microscope or a vet anymore. I am stuck.

If it is from an infection wouldn't they be more localized?

Now he is also vomiting after I feed him.

Reti


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Never mind, I know why he vomited. I overdosed on the vit B complex. Maybe some day I learn my lesson and won't rely just on my memory.

Reti


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Really sad to read that King is still not feeling well and horrified that you found so many lumps.
Just wanted you to know that I'm still praying for his complete recovery.
I hope you enjoyed your Birthday even though your having such a hard time with King being sick.
I'll check back for hopefully miraculous news!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Christin. I never had a bird that was sick for such a long time and it is frustrating not knowing what is going on.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti, I'm so sorry he is so sick, I understand how frustrating it is not knowing what is going on with him, and not having a compitent vet. 

There is defenitely a void in your area that needs to be filled.I wonder where everyone else takes their birds to now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, a few select clients are still being seen by the other vet in the clinic. I cannot possibly afford this guy (we're talking about $300 + just to be seen). Other former clients i talked to, do what I do, nothing, praying and trying to treat on our own.
I will go up to the rehabber in Palm Beach one of those days, it is far, but I have not much other choise.
Then I am also considering Yong's vet in Broward, although I heard she is leaving too.

Some good news. I put a sick racer opposite of his cage, this is a girl and it seems to lift his spirits a lot. He cooed all night and seems all excited about her. 
Maybe that will do the trick.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Well, a few select clients are still being seen by the other vet in the clinic. I cannot possibly afford this guy (we're talking about $300 + just to be seen). Other former clients i talked to, do what I do, nothing, praying and trying to treat on our own.
> I will go up to the rehabber in Palm Beach one of those days, it is far, but I have not much other choise.
> Then I am also considering Yong's vet in Broward, although I heard she is leaving too.
> 
> ...


Well, if she lifts his mood perhaps she will lift his appetite and get him to want to get better too. I know there is something going on, but his will to live might be affected too, and maybe she can help with that too.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Great idea, Reti!
I hope they help each other!
I'll keep praying for both of them and of course, you too!
So sorry that you have 2 little sick ones. Really sad.
But thankful that they have you to love and care for them!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

What a difference this lady made in his life. Now, when I try to pick him up he wingslaps, bites, grunts, puts up a fuss. He never did that before. Then last night I saw him drink on his own for the first time. Now I am hoping he will also start eating on his own, fingers crossed.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I agree that sometimes being around other birds helps a lot. My racer, Skydancer was like that. While the fancier in Indiana had her, she was isolated of course and he said for two weeks she barely ate and cried all the time. Finally, we decided to just ship her home. She made the trip fine and lit up like a Christmas tree once she realized she was back home. She put on weight and is and has done great ever since. Pigeons are such social creatures. This lady in his life might just turn him around.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> What a difference this lady made in his life. Now, when I try to pick him up he wingslaps, bites, grunts, puts up a fuss. He never did that before. Then last night I saw him drink on his own for the first time. Now I am hoping he will also start eating on his own, fingers crossed.
> Reti


That is great news!! Hopefully he has a new found will to live and will start to help himself more and soon eat on his own.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Reti, that is good news. That is one of the reasons I put our new Honey in the laundry room with Cosmo, hoping it would help both of them. So far, so good although we still are not real sure what is going on with Cosmo but I felt the close proximity would overall help them both.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I remembered I had a hen last year, she was hit by something, had a droopy eyelid and couldn't walk. She refused to eat until I put her in the birdroom and she found a mate. Obviously it helps a lot having other birds around.
I haven't seen him eat yet and I didn't feed him this morning. I will let him be today, at 660gr he has enough reserves to go a day without eating if he chooses to. I will feed him tonight though if I see he hasn't eaten.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, give him a little longer than that--he's in love! Who eats when they're in love?

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Oh, give him a little longer than that--he's in love! Who eats when they're in love?
> 
> Pidgey



He still should get hungry, or not?
So far he's drinking but has not eaten yet. And he hasn't stopped cooing yet. He twitches his wing and nods, what happy pij, I can't believe the difference in his behavior from a few days ago.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, get those two together in the same cage with a bowl of food and I guarantee that he'll learn from her within a day or so.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am planing on doing that tomorrow Pidgey.I'll let you know what happens.

Reti


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

The Power Of Love I'm So Glad He is Doing Better.. Sounds Like These 2 Love Birds May Be Keepers. I Hope She Shows Him How To Eat..


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

They are together in a cage for days now and he is still not eating, but he does look at the food and seems like he would like to, then just goes and sits in the food bowl. He drinks water though, so that is a step fw.
For a couple of days she had stopped eating too and I took them both to the lady from the wildlife center. She didn't find anything wrong with the racer girl. As for Brian she said he has atrofied leg muscles but could't detect any broken leg or pelvic bones. Not of much help, so I still don't know what is wrong with him.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This has got to be so frustrating for you, Reti. Hopefully a bit more time will turn the tide!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Reti,

I'm sorry to hear that he is still not eating. Obviously being with the hen has helped a great deal, but something is still going on. Does he still have the yellow lumps along his keel?

Margaret


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He still has the lumps, the rehabber thinks they are fat deposits. 
Terry, we have bonded a great deal and spend also a lot of time me preening him and he enjoys it, but it is frustrating as I always have to worry to rush home, or get up early so I can feed him. And worst of all, I don't know what is wrong with him. I read the replies, that sometimes it takes them months and then suddenly they start eating, but I still worry he might have a serious problem.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti,

I know its got to be so frustrating, but you have to put your mind at ease You and understand that right now you are doing everything you can for him, and that is all you can do.

If he is not suffering and seems to be holding his own, that is all you can do. I do hope he does eat on his own. Meanwhile offer him all kinds of snacks-when you can't be there for him, including a bit of endive, kale, carrots.

I would add a cod liver oil cap to his diet once a month, chlorella, barley-milk thistle each day (clean out the liver), and/or alfafla tab, DHLA Nano Plex, Brewers Yeast, Neem oil, probiotic cap, anything you can come up with that will bolster his nutrition and immunities, especially if it is natural. (Garlic and Reishi, a drop of colloidal silver-should you suspect any kind of infection)

You don't really know what is bothering him, so just bombard his body with good things, that doesn't leave side effects. I know that is alot of work, but I can help. Darn, we need to visit. It may be very time consuming and may take months, but it may get results.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Treesa. I will, again, make a plan to boost his immune system. He seems ok, and much more happier since he is with Annie.


Reti


----------

